# Lease clean up day on Bow Opener!



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 23, 2008)

I am in two leases this year and the one lease is kinda up setting me and I really wish I wouldnt have joined.  First thing is that the lease holder is giving me a hard time about missing the first clean up day.  The reason is because I was DEPLOYED.  The second reason and the one that is really upsetting me is the fact that the second clean up day is scheduled for the 13th of Sept.  THE FIRST DAY OF BOW SEASON!!!  So that means there will be 15-25 people running around on 4 wheelers hollering carrying on, runnin chain saws etc. AND I am expected to help out instead of being in a tree in the quiet woods.  I am very ticked at this to say the least.  Oh and I will have to pay 50.00 for missing the clean up day so that I can still hunt the lease that I spent 860 to hunt the ENTIRE season....OH WHOOPS MINUS 1 DAY!!!

A frustrated GTBHUNTIN


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Aug 23, 2008)

Forgot to add that I sure am glad that I joined the bow only lease I am advertising on here, the lease holder has worked with every member to make sure that everyone is happy!


----------



## 10point (Aug 23, 2008)

*that stinks*

that's why we hunti with close friends and family. we were in a club and didn't see any deer all year,found out that they were running dogs all year. was supposed to be on weekends only but they ran all year deer fox  whatever. then we were in a club by our selves and again no deer. went to the gas station and this guy made a comment.. you guys hunt all the time, when do you work, i see ya'll in an out all the time. come to find out the landowner and half of town was hunting it while we were 5 hours away. good luck in your other club.


----------



## camotoy (Aug 23, 2008)

hey Scott that sucks ,,your club across from me seems to be some nice guys ,,hope it keeps you busy with big bucks or atleast lookin at mine ,,good to meet you even though i soaked to the bone !!!!!!


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 23, 2008)

Most hunting clubs that I've been associated with aren't "Bow Friendly"....lol.  The majority of the members don't bow hunt and aren't very respectful of those that do.  Unless you have some rules in-place and a lease manager that's willing to enforce them......get used to other members doing their preseason scouting, putting up stands, planting food plots, etc. etc. while you're trying to bow hunt. It can be frustrating at times.


----------



## BOW'D UP (Aug 23, 2008)

was in one in worth co that  opening BOW day was also clean up day and SIGHT IN YOUR RIFLE DAY!


----------



## sbrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Thats crazy? Glad you mentioned that. I will keep that in mind for the next club I join. I guess that's why I am not in a club now though, either to many rules or rules that don't get followed.


----------



## Ila Bowhunter (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to respond......I got kicked out of my club this past weekend because I complained that the workday was on Sept. 13, I suggested that they move it next year to another weekend. I even volunteered to do my part before the 13th so that I could hunt. I would have to agree, most clubs don't recognize bowhunters.


----------



## biggabuck (Sep 6, 2008)

Brdc, Do you mean kicked out with no money refunded ? That crazy the clubs not In Hancock is it?


----------



## specialk (Sep 6, 2008)

our club is ''hunting friendly'', we spread our work days out over a 3-4 weekend detail, usually in august.  you need to show up at least one day during that time frame.  no $ penalty, but you'll catch a lot of ''ribbing'' from other members during the season.  a lot of guys will work during bow and muzzle loading season, but will do so during the middle of the day....


----------



## blsoutdoors (Sep 14, 2008)

We do all our food plot planting in the spring and some in the summer, and all of our work is done and all stands are in place by Aug. 1st. I'll agree with you, work days need to be done way before season comes in. Chargeing you a fee isn't right either, especially when you have a very good reason. Sounds like you need to be looking for a better managed club or lease your own tract.
Good luck to you,
Bernie


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 15, 2008)

It seems like some pretty poor planning to schedule work days during any of the hunting season weekends.  It may be that the club is not supportive of bow hunting.

The work days schedule should have been posted at the club and/or in the rules/regs.  It would probably be a good idea to read rules well and maybe ask some questions about things like this before joining.

Hopefully it will work out OK for you.  Good luck.

Dave


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 15, 2008)

hate that it messed up your opening weekend, but go with the flow and if the remainder of the hunting season is a success and enjoyable just lobby for it to be changed next year.  if not hit the pavement and keep trying, you will find something good after enough tries.

thanks again for your service!


----------



## Ila Bowhunter (Sep 15, 2008)

To biggabuck, I did get a refund, which did help the situation some. No, the club is not in Hancock. I have since changed my member name also. I do not wish to be associatted with the former club.  PM me and I'll give you the location if your interested.


----------



## camotoy (Sep 15, 2008)

seeing how I saw you saturday after dark sweatin and bow on your 4 wheeler did you go help or what ???  4 of us saw 6 saturday and 2  hunted sunday and saw 6 ,,all does and fawns


----------



## whitworth (Sep 15, 2008)

*# 32,450th  Reason*

for not joining a lease club.


----------



## OldManWinter (Sep 16, 2008)

I run some leases and I encourage my guys to do all scouting early before Sept but it never fails a lot of people wait until the season starts. Most of the time its the new guys or what I like to call the club hoppers. I do have my clean up days in August but I dont plant until late Sept for our club fall/winter food plots. I'll try and get the plots close to ready so we only have to do some light plowing and spread and cover seed. I am a firm beliver that a guy who is new on a lease can not fully learn the property and deer movements until he has been in the club at least a year maybe longer. The new guys put a lot of pressure on a lease the first year they join, scouting hagging stands ect. Its part of the process but hunting sure is a lot better in years with little or no turnover.


----------

